# "There are some errors occurred while writing partition chains on disk



## techcom

I just recently wipe my SSD drive with EaseUS partition software. Then after that I could not create any partition and the message above came up.

Does anybody have a clue what is going on here please? 

I am now starting to believe that a sanitize or secure erase would have been the way to go instead of completely wiping the drive. I know that SSDs are susceptible to certain read/writes so this type of wipe I now see is very unhealthy....doh!!

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

Just sounds like an issue with Easeus.  
http://forum.easeus.com/viewtopic.php?t=23984

Just use windows install cd to delete existing partitions and set it back up and install windows.


----------

